# Feeding Oilers...



## Ray C (Jan 6, 2013)

All,

-Not sure if this belongs here but felt it was OK...

Was tired of wondering if any oil was actually making it's way past the ball-bearing type oilers and had a little brainstorm.  I've probably reinvented something you experienced machine repairmen already know... but anyhow...  I grabbed a 1/16" dia scrap of SS TIG rod and dripped oil down it while using it to push the little ball bearing up & down.  It seemed to drink-up the oil pretty good.  Even works on oilers that are set vertically.   First time in my life I ever got a positive feeling that any oil actually made it's way into the feed channels...  I'd appreciate any other ideas or even suggestions on what to use instead of these BB-type oilers as I'm just not too thrilled with them.  If there is a replacement for these, what's involved in getting the BB-types out of there?

See Pic...

Ray


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 6, 2013)

I've got some oil cans with the pointed spout like the one you show in your photo. I simply push the pointed tip down squarely on the oiler and give it a squirt or two. Making sure that you press the tip against the oiler squarely is important to reduce leakage when you pump oil in. I know the oilers are working because the next step is usually to clean up any excess oil that starts dripping from various places. I do have a couple of oilers where the BB no longer seals the opening, and I need to find replacements for them.

ADDENDUM
McMaster-Carr carries several types of oilers and oil cups, including the BB type as well as the type with the spring loaded covers. The BB type will open by the pressure of the oil coming out of the nozzle, plus they automatically close up to keep little chips out of the oil passage. The BB type also sit nearly flush with the surface, whereas the cup type with the spring loaded covers do stick up some distance and may not work for in some places due to clearance issues.

Removing the BB oilers is fairly simple, but you will destroy them to get them out. In some cases a drill works well to get them out, or sometimes you can just pry them out with a little screwdriver. The stubborn ones will need to be drilled, which of course opens up the possibility of getting shavings in your oil passages. 

May I ask why you want to remove them from your machine?  They've been around and in use for eons, and they work well for our machines.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 6, 2013)

terrywerm said:


> ... stuff snipped ...
> 
> May I ask why you want to remove them from your machine?  They've been around and in use for eons, and they work well for our machines.



Seems to take forever to feed those things just a few drops of oil and I'm never really certain how much is actually going in.  That's it in a nutshell.

Thanks, I'll check-out those other oilers -maybe get around to it some day.  Until then, I'll spend 10 mins a day spoon feeding the ones I got.

Ray


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 6, 2013)

Yer doing it the hard way Ray. Just push that nozzle in part way, do not bottom it out. Give the trigger a squeeze and the ball will be pushed away and oil will freely flow. Been doing it this way forever.

"Billy G"


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 6, 2013)

I remember somewhere, either here or ???, where the tip of the oil can has a small notch right at the tip. Once the oil can has depressed the ball the oil can flow out of the oil can into the oiler. You can also use a large gauge syringe and push the ball out of the way and push on the syringe to load in the oil.
Pierre


----------



## Ray C (Jan 6, 2013)

All right, I'll look this over and maybe get it right but man, I'm tired of spending so much time on this every day.  Maybe the tips on the oil cans aren't right.  I'll figure it out...

Thanks


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 6, 2013)

There is a 2 page discussion at PM about this. There is a crappy picture of a oil can tip with a notch in it.
Found it using yahoo. Used how to use gits oilers.
Pierre


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 6, 2013)

The few I've dealth with got replaced with a Gitts oil cup.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 6, 2013)

OK, I get it now.  You gotta shoot that stuff past the BB like a heroin junkie.

Thanks.  Feeling a little embarrassed but oh-well -won't be the last time.

FWIW, all my dad's machines had oil cups with spring covers and I've only been using these BB-things for the past few years since I upgraded my stuff.  Fear not, despite the struggles, I managed to keep everything wet.

Ray


----------



## Richard King (Jan 6, 2013)

I do pretty much what Terry does.  I use a squirt can that has a hose on it or a rounded spout and put a rag around the end and give it a couple of fast squirts.  I Have replaced them after the spring stops working or gets stuck open.  If it is on the top of a saddle I generally put in a new one or a flip top oil cup.  It's just good PM (preventative maintenance) that when one is broken, to pull the machine apart and clean out that hole.  If not the dirt and chips will migrate into the ways.   Thank You all for your support and giving answers.


----------

